# Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?



## LordEliteX (8. Oktober 2017)

*Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?*

Hallo,

ich habe seit 3 Tagen die Be Quiet Silent loop 240. 
Gehäuse ist das Nzxt S340. 

Den Radiator hab ich an der Front montiert, die Lüfter so das die kalte Luft von draußen durch den Radiator pusten. 
Mir ist aber aufgefallen das wenn das Front Panel dran ist, das sehr schnell 73 Grad erreicht werden und die Lüfter dann auf 100% gehen. 

Ohne Front Panel sind es um die 64 Grad und laufen dann auf 50%.
(Ist nur in Prime95, da ich aber am Übertakten bin stört es schon sehr.)

Jetzt hab ich gedacht das ich die Lüfter so platziere das die Luft von innen nach außen gepustet wird. 
Ich hatte auch noch vor die Lüfter zu tauschen gegen die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS.
Sollen ja ganz gut sein da diese einen hohen druck erzeugen was ja wichtig sein soll für einen Radiator.

Lohnt sich überhaupt ein Lüfter wechsel?

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Andrej (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?*

Es liegt am Front Panel es kommt keine Luft heran. Montiere den oberen und hinteren Lüfter so dass sie die Luft ins Gehäuse blasen und die Lüfter vom Radiator das sie sie heraus blasen. Und guck wie es dann läuft oder nimm das Front Panel beim zocken immer ab.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?*

Brachte leider keine Besserung, es wurde sogar noch schlechter dadurch.
Würden neue Lüfter was bringen?


----------



## Andrej (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?*

Das Problem ist bei dem Gehäuse, dass das Front Panel die Luftzufur blockiert. Ich glaube nicht, dass es nur mit neuen Lüftern zu lösen ist.
Wie ich das bei diesem Gehäuse gesehen habe, gibt es dort nur 2 Schlitze oben und unten durch die Luft eingesogen werden kann und das ist nunmal nicht der direkte weg.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?*

Sind die eloop b12-ps trotzdem zu empfehlen? 
Die mitgelieferten Pure WIngs 2 sind mir doch zu laut ab 1000 rpm.


----------



## claster17 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?*



LordEliteX schrieb:


> Sind die eloop b12-ps trotzdem zu empfehlen?



Nein, eLoop sind in solchen Fällen überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen, weil die zu deutlichen Nebengeräuschen neigen, wenn du sie vorne einsetzt (Ansaugbereich muss frei von Hindernissen sein).
Die PureWings sind auch nicht sonderlich brauchbar, weil sie durch den offenen Rahmen kaum Druck aufbauen können, was durch die schlechte Luftzufuhr nochmals verschlimmert wird. Schau dir mal die Noctua NF-F12 an.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?*

Danke für die Info. 
Werde mir die Noctua Lüfter anschauen.


----------



## S!lent dob (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?*

Die werden dir aber auch keine Wunder wirken können. Wo keine Luft ist, kann auch kein Druck herkommen.
Ich würde hier eher sagen das daß Gehäuse ungeeignet hoch 10 ist.
Und wenn dir die Wings ab 1000 zu laut sind, werden die Noctua auch nicht grad süffisant leiser sein.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?*

Mit den NF-F12 kann man sicherlich ein paar wenig Grad rausholen, weil die Pure Wings 2 schon ohne Hindernis am Radi am Limit sind....viel erwarten darf man aber nicht


----------



## S!lent dob (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?*

Das stimmt,
die richtige Überschrift müßte lauten:
Gehäuse zu schlecht für Wakü?
Hätte er sich mal beraten lassen


----------



## LordEliteX (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?*

Das Gehäuse hatte ich von nem Kumpel geschenkt bekommen 
Hab mich dann doch für die eLoops entschieden und muss sagen die sind echt Leise und deutlich besser.

Erreiche unter Prime95 max 65 Grad und das bei 900rpm
Beim Zocken sind es max 55 Grad.

Und das Problem mit dem Abstand bei den Lüftern ist auch kein Problem da Abstandshalter dabei sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?*

Wen interessiert Prime? 55°C beim Zocken ist sehr gut.


----------



## LordEliteX (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lüfter zu schlecht für Radiator? Oder Falsch montiert?*

Zum testen das die Cpu nach Oc stabil läuft? 
So bin ich auch sehr zufrieden jetzt.


----------

